# Phobia of the day........



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope I never get this one ......Automatonophobia :Fear of ventriloquist's dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues - anything that falsly represents a sentient being.

OK, your turn... A-Z or in no particular order... doesn't matter


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Barophobia - Fear of gravity (that one would suck)


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Consecotaleophobia- Fear of chopsticks.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Domatophobia - Fear of houses.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Ephebiphobia- Fear of teenagers


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

fleinophobia-fear of cats (cause they are all EVIL)


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Gymnophobia- Fear of nudity


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Heliophobia - Fear of the sun


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Ideophobia- Fear of ideas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

What do you do if there's no phobia that starts with J?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmmm never heard of that one.

Kyphophobia- Fear of stooping


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lilapsophobia - Fear of tornadoes and hurricanes.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Apparently I miss understood the game. I thought we were listing actual identified phobias.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

M - Myctophobia- Fear of darkness


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Evil Queen said:


> Apparently I miss understood the game. I thought we were listing actual identified phobias.


No. I misunderstood. I have corrected all of mine.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Noctiphobia - Fear of the night.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Omphalophobia- Fear of belly buttons


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Phobophobia - Fear of phobias.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A-Z or in no particular order... doesn't matter



Goblin said:


> What do you do if there's no phobia that starts with J?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> A-Z or in no particular order... doesn't matter


That's good, because there do not appear to be any phobias starting with the letter Q

Rhytiphobia - fear of getting wrinkles


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Haematophobia: Fear of blood


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Selenophobia - Fear of the moon.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Demonophobia: Fear of spirits or demons


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Japanophobia- Fear of Japanese


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Keraunophobia: Fear of thunder. Fear of thunder and lightning 

Yikes !


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Zoophobia - Fear of animals.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Placophobia: Fear of tombstones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought this was suppose to be an A-Z thingy. The phobias are running wild. 

Skipping Q (no Q phobias), maybe for Q and Y (no Y phobias either) we can invent some new phobias, like Quackiphobia - The fear of Aflac insurance salesmen, or Yaniphobia - The fear of easy listening music

R - Ranidaphobia- Fear of frogs


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Bobzilla said A-Z didn't matter so we went wild.:googly:

Seplophobia- Fear of decaying matter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Autophobia - Fear of being alone.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Bogyphobia- Fear of bogeys or the bogeyman


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chiroptophobia- Fear of bats


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Batrachophobia - Fear of amphibians


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

#
# Taphephobia: Fear of being buried alive or of cemeteries.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Coprophobia- Fear of feces


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Koinoniphobia - Fear of rooms.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Catoptrophobia: Fear of mirrors


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthrophobia - Fear of flower


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wiccaphobia: Fear of witches and witchcraft


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Chaetophobia- fear of hair (there is no name for a fear of mustaches..which I think should be created! They are so POKEY! Owwww..)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Arithmophobia - Fear of numbers.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

is there a name for the fear of smelling someone elses's burp?? (My Man just burped next to me..eww..)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Atychiphobia - Fear of failure.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Specrophobia: Fear of specters or phantoms.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Phearixaphobia - Fear of phobia's names.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Necrophobia - Fear of death or dead things.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Acarophobia: Fear of itching or of the insects that cause itching. Fear of skin infestation by mites or ticks


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Atychiphobia - Fear of failure.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

An Argentine friend of mine used to dress in blah navy and khaki...she had this thing about red.

Rojophobia: My Argentine friend's fear of the color red...(yeah, I made it up)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Glossophobia - Fear of speaking in public.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Anthrophobia: Fear of human beings.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Aphenphosmphobia - Fear of being touched


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Blennophobia: Fear of slime. Synonyms: Myxophobia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bibliophobia - Fear of books.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

# Chrometophobia: Fear of money


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Heliophobia - Fear of the sun.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Homichlophobia: Fear of fog.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chronomentrophobia - Fear of clocks.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Maniaphobia: Fear of insanity.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Melanophobia - Fear of the color black.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

N - nectarineophobia fear of well nectarines


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Octophobia - not the obvious "fear of octopi":










....but rather fear of the figure 8.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ataxophobia - Fear of disorder or untidiness.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Trichophobia: Fear of hair.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Leukophobia - Fear of the color white.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Arachibutyrophobia- Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Batrachophobia: Fear of frogs and toads. Fear of reptiles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Atychiphobia - Fear of failure.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

# Eosophobia: Fear of dawn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Obesophobia - Fear of gaining weight.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Alliumphobia- Fear of garlic


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Agliophobia - Fear of pain.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hypnophobia: Fear of sleep. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scopophobia or Scoptophobia- Fear of being seen or stared at.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Achluophobia - Fear of darkness.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Taphephobia - Bbeing buried alive, or cemeteries-


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Clinophobia- Fear of going to bed.

Maybe this is why I stay up so late


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Agliophobia - Fear of pain.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Meteorophobia:Meteorophobia: Fear of meteors or meteorites.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nebulaphobia- Fear of fog.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Emetophobia -- fear of vomiting  LOL


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Samhainophobia: Fear of Halloween. :jol: :voorhees: :devil: :xbones:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mobyphobia:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dystychiphobia - Fear of accidents.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pogonophobia: Fear of beards.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mechanophobia- Fear of machines

Sky Net really is out to get us!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Terdekaphobia Fear of the number 13. :voorhees:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Atelophobia - Fear of imperfection.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Chionophobia - Fear of snow.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wiccaphobia - Fear of witches and witchcraft.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cucurbitophobia (fear of pumpkins)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthropophobia - Fear of people or society.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Allodoxaphobia- Fear of opinions.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Arachnophobia - Fear of spiders.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Placophobia- Fear of tombstones


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Andrewophobia. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Zurghaphobia....

ME!

OK, belonephobia; the fear of pins & needles... poke!:zombie:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Elurophobia - Fear of cats.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Suriphobia- Fear of mice.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Heortophobia - the fear of holidays


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Achluophobia - Fear of darkness.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Phengophobia - fear of daylight


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Agliophobia- Fear of pain.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cucurbitophobia- This is the fear of that symbol of Halloween, the pumpkin. It also refers to the fear of other squashes, gourds and melons. Incidentally, the fear of turning into a pumpkin is called apocolocynposis.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Obesophobia - Fear of gaining weight.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Athazagoraphobia- Fear of being forgotton


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wiccaphobia- Fear of witches and witchcraft.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Alliumphobia- Fear of garlic


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lophobia - fear of dust bunnies


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mottephobia - fear of moths


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Consecotaleophobia - fear of chopsticks


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Taphophobia -Fear of being buried alive


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

blennophobia - fear of slime


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Automatonophobia - Fear of ventriloquist's dummies, animatronic creatures, wax statues-anything that falsely represents a sentient being.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Lilapsophobia - Fear of tornadoes and hurricanes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chionophobia - Fear of snow


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Frigophobia- Fear of cold or cold things


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nebulaphobia- Fear of fog.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Samhainophobia


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Amaxophobia - Fear of riding in a car.


----------

